# Uber bait surge near airport



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

For a few weeks now Uber has been dropping surges in a lake near the airport. The surges are strategically placed so drivers in the airport queue do not capture the surge and passengers in the pick up area do not trigger the surge. In fact, that surge will never be charged from the passenger triggering it or from the driver unless it is driven through on the way to the airport queue.

in this image the white circle with the blue arrow is the queue lot and the little blue airplane is the pick up area.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Its intentional.

They have been doing that at both Sydney airports for over a year. Here is typically happens on the runways, far away from the pick up points. Those that trust FUber (or FUber moles) will argue its paxholes still on the plane ordering well in advance of getting off the aircraft. 

Its immoral and deceptive. Accordingly, its in FUbers DNA.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I suspect it's _also_ because that's just a dead spot with no cars nearby.

The same thing that causes surges in the middle of lakes, off the coast in the ocean, on a bridge halfway accross ect.

It's not customes ordering it's a an empty spot with no cars.

I used to see a fake surge surrounding my house when i'd look on the map downtown, and watch it disappear when i got closer to the surge area.

"fake surge" is old news, and one of the many rationale for why you "never chase surges"


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

It's likely fake surge, but how do you know it's not someone trying to hail a ride from economy parking?


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It's likely fake surge, but how do you know it's not someone trying to hail a ride from economy parking?


Because the surge is centered in a lake and the only place we are allowed to pick up at the airport is in the designated spot. Any attempt to request a ride from airport property and the pin will be moved to the designated pick up area.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> For a few weeks now Uber has been dropping surges in a lake near the airport. The surges are strategically placed so drivers in the airport queue do not capture the surge and passengers in the pick up area do not trigger the surge. In fact, that surge will never be charged from the passenger triggering it or from the driver unless it is driven through on the way to the airport queue.
> 
> in this image the white circle with the blue arrow is the queue lot and the little blue airplane is the pick up area.
> 
> View attachment 542183


With the advent of the Upfront Pricing scam, riders don't need to "trigger" surge to be charged surge prices.

If Uber believes they can squeeze surge prices out of a rider, that's what they'll do, regardless of where they're located.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

They did that at Seatac for years! Surge always started behind the AP in an industrial zone that was a grave yard after 4:00 PM. Then it spread across the runway and would hit actual streets after 30-45 minutes. Same thing by the stadiums. No one ordering a Uber out on Harbor Island at 9:30 PM any night.


----------

